# Suche 1x Gästepass



## Raaziel85 (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo da ich auch nur über den Jahrespass Diablo 3 besitze habe ich auch keine Gästepässe (oder verstecken die sich irgendwo :-) ). Hätte denn evt. noch jemand einen Gästepass für meine Frau sie kann sich noch nicht entscheiden ob ihr es gefällt und wenn doch kann sie wenigstens mit lvl 13 dann weiter machen.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus


----------

